# Does anyone know anything about these boilers?



## lutzey (Feb 15, 2011)

So I been looking online at all the different boilers and trying to decide if that is a route I want to go for a 2nd home that I am at 4-5 per winter. I think I have concluded that all the major name brands are overall pretty comparable and most likely would be happy with any of them. But yesterday I ran across two names I haven't seen before. First one is Timberwolf Furnace Company Inc. in Michigan. He is advertising them new on Craigslist for $2000 - $4000. Here is a link to his website and craigslist ad:

http://timberwolfstoves.com/timberwolfsept.htm

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/for/2196799611.html 


Then on eBay I saw the Lil' Powerhouse. It too is pretty cheap at under $3000 and claims greatness but only comes with a 90 warranty which did not impress me. It's link is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/OUTDOOR-WOOD-FU...214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa8955a76


Is there anyone out there that owns one of these units and can tell me about your experience?


Thanks,

Jeff

Logged


----------



## tex (Feb 17, 2011)

*timberwolf boiler*

I don't have one myself, but there are a lot of folks around here that do. The Timberwolf is made about 5 miles from me. My neighbor, and a co-worker of my wife both have them, and love them. I've looked at them, and they seem to be well built from what a guy can tell. The biggest thing I didn't like was the natural draft damper in the door. I'd like it better if it was a forced draft. Maybe they have that as an option? The outside design, while ugly, seems to be pretty good. I don't see how it could ever get torn up or damaged like some with the tin siding.


----------



## atlarge54 (Feb 17, 2011)

What am I missing? An OWB in Wisconsin and it's a temporary residence, who will keep it burning when nobody is there. Have you priced in antifreeze?


----------



## tex (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't think you're links are the same unit. The craigslist add is the one near me, but the web site isn't. I can't speak for the ones on the web site that look like any other OWB. My earlier post was regarding the Muskegon made ones that have a unique look. They don't seem to have a web site of their own though.


----------



## AIM (Feb 18, 2011)

lutzey said:


> So I been looking online at all the different boilers and trying to decide if that is a route I want to go for a 2nd home that I am at 4-5 per winter.
> 
> Logged



If you mean that you are at this house 4-5 "weeks" per winter you need to NOT be looking at boilers. Like atlarge said. Who's gonna keep it fired when your not there?
For a second home you might wanna look at furnaces, stoves, etc. Something that does NOT include water.


----------



## lutzey (Feb 18, 2011)

When I posted this thread I knew nothing about the details of the boiler. I assumed that they all used antifreeze and from other forums have learned that antifreeze is only sometimes used.

I have a property with an endless supply of wood to burn. There are probably hundreds of cords of dead wood alone laying about. This is a property I will spend more time at in the future but that is a ways down the road. I am thinking maybe it is best to get an OWB installed before this president bans them.... I'm sure that owb are not in his plan for America.

I have ruled out the Lil' Powerhouse as I get the feeling that they are junk the more I compare them to the other brands. 

The timberwolf ones are the same company, just happened to be the craigslist ad I posted was from a different area. It took a little research but they are both the Timberwolf Furnace Company. Still curious for more feedback on this unit.

Thanks all for your feedback thus far!


----------



## leon (Feb 18, 2011)

*wood boiler*

You should talk to Rick at www.wdheat.com

He is also in Wisconsin and one of his evergreen
boilers will work well for you.


----------



## tex (Feb 20, 2011)

Outdoor Wood Stove,boiler, furnace

This is the Timberwolf I was thinking of. These are made in Muskegon, not Hersey.


----------



## mantis (Aug 29, 2011)

*Lil' Powerhouse*

I know this is an old post,but STAY AWAY FROM Lil' Powerhouse. 
They are a great design,but very cheap product.The firebox and water jacket is only about 20 gauge sheet metal. My brother has one. He had to build his own box and jacket after one season.(If I can get pictures of it I will)And forget about customer service.Once he gets your money,good luck with him returning your messages.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 30, 2011)

lutzey said:


> When I posted this thread I knew nothing about the details of the boiler. I assumed that they all used antifreeze and from other forums have learned that antifreeze is only sometimes used.
> 
> I have a property with an endless supply of wood to burn. There are probably hundreds of cords of dead wood alone laying about. This is a property I will spend more time at in the future but that is a ways down the road. I am thinking maybe it is best to get an OWB installed before this president bans them.... I'm sure that owb are not in his plan for America.
> 
> ...



Last time I checked prices on boiler antifreeze, it was $12/gal., I'm sure it's gone up by now.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Aug 30, 2011)

mantis said:


> I know this is an old post,but STAY AWAY FROM Lil' Powerhouse.
> They are a great design,but very cheap product.The firebox and water jacket is only about 20 gauge sheet metal. My brother has one. He had to build his own box and jacket after one season.(If I can get pictures of it I will)And forget about customer service.Once he gets your money,good luck with him returning your messages.



Got curious, had to take a look at it. I saw no BTU ratings, but with the 25 gal. water capacity, recovery rates have to be low. This would be a perfect size for a 1000 s.f. house or smaller, 70,000 BTU load or so. Shame no one makes a boiler like that out of heavier steel/cast iron. A person would be better off modifying an old American Standard dry base oil/coal boiler for that purpose IMO.


----------



## mantis (Sep 13, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Got curious, had to take a look at it. I saw no BTU ratings, but with the 25 gal. water capacity, recovery rates have to be low. This would be a perfect size for a 1000 s.f. house or smaller, 70,000 BTU load or so. Shame no one makes a boiler like that out of heavier steel/cast iron. A person would be better off modifying an old American Standard dry base oil/coal boiler for that purpose IMO.


 
My brother and I did make one like this using 1/4 " for the fire box and 3/16" for the water jacket.It heats his house just under 1000 sq ft.with no problem at all.Recovery is good.It burns nice.Hardly any smoke


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 13, 2011)

mantis said:


> My brother and I did make one like this using 1/4 " for the fire box and 3/16" for the water jacket.It heats his house just under 1000 sq ft.with no problem at all.Recovery is good.It burns nice.Hardly any smoke


 
got any pics?


----------



## mantis (Sep 13, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> got any pics?


 
I take the size of his house back it is 24'x36' x 3 levels so that is 2592 SQ ft. here are some pics of the progress of mine (excuse the mess please) it should be finished by the end of this month.


----------



## mantis (Sep 13, 2011)

Fire boxView attachment 198982
View attachment 198983
View attachment 198985


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 14, 2011)

mantis said:


> Fire boxView attachment 198982
> View attachment 198983
> View attachment 198985



Nice job!...rep for ye.


----------



## mantis (Sep 14, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Nice job!...rep for ye.


 
Thanks BTW what does "rep for ye" mean?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 14, 2011)

mantis said:


> Thanks BTW what does "rep for ye" mean?


 
just my special way of saying I repped you for the job you did on the boiler....


----------



## mantis (Sep 18, 2011)

mtfallsmikey said:


> just my special way of saying I repped you for the job you did on the boiler....


 
OH! lol thanks a lot.I just have the electrical left.Blower and circulator pump


----------



## Smitty1 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Timberwolf boilers are made just a few miles from where I live. A friend of mine's brother in law owns the company. He and his son both run one and they seem to be OK. He did say that it ate wood but at the time he was burning pine. I'm surprised that nobody has chimed in on here that owns one.


----------



## tex (Sep 21, 2011)

I also live about 10 miles from where they are built. I just bought mine in the spring. This will be my first season with it. I'll post my thoughts when I fire it up. There are a lot of these units around the local area, so they can't be too bad I figure. Anyone I've talked to with a Timberwolf loves it. If nothing else, they are simple. Nothing to go wrong. A friend of mine has a gasifier, that has been nothing but trouble since he got it. Now he just found out that the ceramic broke and he needs a new one to the tune of $3000. It is only two years old, and the manufacturer doesn't want to warranty it. His dealer told him strait up to get a good lawyer. I think that one is an Empire, but I'm not sure.


----------

